# [solved]cups blockt update

## wuesti

net-print/cups-1.7.1 benötigt systemd, den ich nicht habe. (Siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500300)

Also habe ich diese cups-Version einfach maskiert und net-print/cups-1.6.4 auf dem System behalten. Seit Neustem ist aber net-print/cups-1.7.1 die einzige stabile Version im Portage und ich erhalte blocks:

```
 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    net-print/foomatic-filters required by (net-print/cups-1.6.4::gentoo, installed)

  (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.43-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=net-print/cups-filters-1.0.30 required by (net-print/cups-1.6.4::gentoo, installed)

    net-print/cups-filters required by (net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

Kann jemand helfen?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich denke nicht, dass cups das Problem ist. Vor allen Dingen kann ich nicht sehen, dass cup systemd braucht.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -p cups
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 Ich habe cups-1.7.1 installiert aber ganz bestimmt nicht systemd (das ist maskiert).

Es vertragen sich wohl die "filters" nicht (können nicht gleichzeitig installiert sein).

 *Quote:*   

> emerge foomatic-filters
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## wuesti

Die Lösung:

```
echo net-print/cups-filters -foomatic >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Dann installiert portage beide Pakete ohne dass sie sich gegenseitig blocken.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Die andere Möglichkeit ist, du läßt foomatic in cups-filters drin und entfernst foomatic-filters.

 *Quote:*   

>  equery u cups-filters
> 
> [ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]
> 
> [        : I - package is installed with flag     ]
> ...

 

----------

## wuesti

net-print/cups-1.7.1 wird bei mir wegen ccache nicht gebaut. Nachdem ich ihn abgeschaltet habe, ging es durch. (Siehe Bug 502194)

----------

